

LikeALittle (YC W11) Builds on Quick Growth of College Flirtation Site - turoczy
http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20110502/meet-evan-reas-of-lal-and-his-proximity-based-social-graph-for-colleges/

======
jmtame
LikeALittle had 20 million page views in their first 6 weeks
(<http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/19/likealittle/>)

Also, really cool story about Evan from his childhood, from Startups Open
Sourced: 'When I was 16 or 17 I convinced my parents to give me $10,000 to
invest for them; two weeks later I lost $8,000 of it. I put it in all these
ridiculously risky stocks. I was really confident, lost 80% of it, and was at
$2,000. For the next few months, every week my dad would say, “So how is the
portfolio doing?” and I would say, “Oh, good, very good,” and I was totally
lost and didn’t know what to do but was determined to figure it out. I studied
the market relentlessly to try and figure out an algorithm to gain money back;
I got back up to $10,000 within the year so finally, I could tell my dad,
“yeah, we’re at $11,000, we’re good, we have a 10% return so far.” So, I
didn’t tell them that I actually lost most of it, initially, but that
experience ended up teaching me so much that I actually took the $10K to about
$200,000, over the next couple of years.'

These 1 page press stories never do justice to the founders.

------
plusbryan
I'm just seeing a lot of lonely-sounding dudes. A missed-connection site
without the womenfolk isn't likely to have much staying power.

~~~
Skywing
You know, that's strange, because I first heard about this site nearly a year
ago through somebody on IRC. When I first heard of it, I thought the same
thing - this is going to go nowhere. Then a few months later I recall seeing
them make a post on HN about their growth, which was pretty good at the time.
I remember thinking, even then, a second time that they were going to go
nowhere. That was probably half a year ago and I haven't heard a single thing
about the site until now. I've never once heard it mentioned in person, via my
friends or on campus. I'm in Texas, which apparently has a large user-base for
the site ... still, never heard this site mentioned by friends. I don't know
what they're doing or if the site is any good, but I feel like they're the
sleeping giant type of website. Like, they're just going to come out of
nowhere and post some usage stats about their millions of college student
users or something.

------
bertolli
Yeah, Floxx.com is the new incarnation of FitFinder - without being glibb
about LikeALittle's success, they seem to skirt the issue of how many users
they actually have...

Not to mention that Floxx, as FitFinder did, does have a lot of female (well,
or gay...) users - this will doubtless keep the guys interested for longer...

------
martinshen
This site kind of reminds me of fitfinder which got shut down at UK
universities.

------
newchimedes
Alright, someone smarter than is going to have to explain the popularity of
this site... I checked it out real briefly and didn't get the allure. Is it
just like the misconnections section on cragislist...only this is for a
specific college campus? I thought there was also a UK company doing something
similar as well...

Is it a "billion dollar" idea?

~~~
astrofinch
I'm a college student and I thought it was pretty cool--like omegle.com except
I'm actually chatting with people who are close to my age and live nearby.

------
aneth
This site seems like a curiosity to me, and Alexa would agree.

However, they could potentially turn the traffic into something real in the
campus dating space.

I'm not long, but it's a cool idea and a nicely executed site.

------
collegeportalme
My opinion is that this is not web 2.0 at all. The moment you start selling
anything on this site, i have a feeling these college kids are going to turn
their heads away. It will be only a matter of time before horror stories of
stalking sprout up!

